# Any Kayakers about?



## Hudson1984 (12 Jun 2020)

Hi all, so i'm sadly off cycling for the forseable future - well at least until the hospital waiting list comes down a few million places to me  

I'm looking at starting Kayaking, just seems appealing and ticks my boxes:
There's a local club
They meet in the evening during the week
It's still fitness related without going to the gym
I can go when I like
plus it's more family friendly at the moment as with a new little 'un it's been hard to find time to go for a long ride. 

any tips for a newbie? anything to look out for?


----------



## Chromatic (24 Jun 2020)

@numbnuts does if I remember correctly.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Jun 2020)

Hudson1984 said:


> Hi all, so i'm sadly off cycling for the forseable future - well at least until the hospital waiting list comes down a few million places to me
> 
> I'm looking at starting Kayaking, just seems appealing and ticks my boxes:
> There's a local club
> ...


Hi joining a club is very good as they will have instructors, if not do the British Canoeing course it's two days and great fun and you learns loads.
Sit-on-tops are the easiest to use as there is no “kayak rolling” to learn, it all depends on what you want to do, I've had both sea kayak and sit-on-top, sea kayaks are very fast, but most take up too much room mine was 17.6' long were my sit on is 13', I'm now down to the sit on as I use it for fishing as well.
Kayaking isn't cheap to start off with loads of gear to buy, safety in paramount and a good club will insist you have it.
Good luck with your new venture.
PS have a look on youtube if you need help


----------



## Drago (24 Jun 2020)

I'm a casual kayakers with a 9 foot sit on topper. I've restricted movement in one shoulder, not confident I could self extract or correct a roll, so stick with the sit on top for safety reasons. It's quite pleasant, quite to get put more often.


----------



## MarkF (24 Jun 2020)

I'd like one (or a canoe), there is a lock free 20 miles stretch from Bingley, past Skipton to Gargrave, been on my mind a while.


----------



## Milkfloat (25 Jun 2020)

I kayak quite a bit (and canoe). I am also a Sea Scout Leader so have got quite a few British Canoeing qualifications that I need. I would echo that going to a club is your best bet to start if you want to do anything other than flat water and even then it would still be a great help. Like cycling, paddling is a broad church with many discipline, a club will let you try out quite a few different boats and styles and crucially train you up safely.

Do you have access to water?


----------



## screenman (25 Jun 2020)

Sold 2 on Sunday, one a perception sit on top the other a wave ski. I much prefer being enclosed and am happy to roll out of a problem, only nearly died once, force 8 game off of the beach at West Wittering two herniated disc and major shoulder problems made me realize those days are over. Joining a club is a great idea as the family will also make pals whilst you play on the water, I would say go for it.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Jun 2020)

I received a gift thingie from #1 daughter as a Father's Day present. In amongst the usual 'performance car' driving (read the small print, it's a 3 mile drive!) they have kayaking.
It's something I've not done in 53 years.. That was on the River Dart, and a heavy old canvas canoe in the sea, somewhere.
A question: Do you kneel, or sit, in a kayak?


----------



## Drago (25 Jun 2020)

In the main, you sit.

we've a skilled kayak water rescue team in our SAR group. They're heavily in to talking about strainers and submerged obstacles, and all sorts of stuff I probably should learn but haven't yet.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Jun 2020)

Ta. That's good as I can't kneel!

A friend of mine drowned on the Nene, at Brackmills, before the Canoe Centre was built. The thought is that he and his buddy got caught in the undertow by the wier. Buddy survived, Pete didn't 😔


----------



## Baldy (25 Jun 2020)

I've done quite a bit of kayaking over the years. I'd say the most important thing is someone to go out with. Getting back in/on with help is easy, alone it can be very hard. You'll need to practice this before you need to do it for real.


----------



## MarkF (21 Aug 2020)

Any recommendation for a sit on? I want it for one reason only, the towpath is too busy on a weekend, so it'd for canal use only. I know nothing about them but come the weekend more people seem to be having a great time on them locally.


----------



## Drago (21 Aug 2020)

There are no shortage of sit ons, but the load capacity can vary widely between makes and models so check the specs carefully.

Be aware you need a permit from British waterways to paddle on canals or rivers, though the odds of being stopped and checked must surely be slim.


----------



## MarkF (21 Aug 2020)

Drago said:


> There are no shortage of sit ons, but the load capacity can vary widely between makes and models so check the specs carefully.
> 
> Be aware you need a permit from British waterways to paddle on canals or rivers, though the odds of being stopped and checked must surely be slim.


 Yes I saw the regulations and am happy to pay for a licence, I get a ton of pleasure from that canal.


----------



## numbnuts (21 Aug 2020)

MarkF said:


> Any recommendation for a sit on? I want it for one reason only, the towpath is too busy on a weekend, so it'd for canal use only. I know nothing about them but come the weekend more people seem to be having a great time on them locally.


See if you can try before you buy, what suits one, may not suit you. OK your on a canal, but the longer the better anything over 12 foot is good


----------



## Dave7 (22 Aug 2020)

MarkF said:


> Yes I saw the regulations and am happy to pay for a licence, I get a ton of pleasure from that canal.


You will possibly be the only one there with a licence.
I had a sit on top and had many hours of fun around Anglesey. Like Numbnuts I fished from it....... fresh Mackerel BBQd on the beach.....yummy.
Tried a 'real' sit in kayak but could not master the Eskimo Roll so decided not to risk that. I was washed off the sit on by waves a few times but as you know you can get back on that was just part of the fun


----------



## Dave 123 (30 Aug 2020)

Once upon a time I was a level 3 coach, so I used to know what I was on about!

As others say, join a club. They will run courses and be able to give you tips. There may be members selling second hand kit too.

My club used to run pool sessions from autumn to spring, so for a small fee you could stay warm. I taught many people to roll in the pool.


----------

